# Embroidery Starter Kit



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

I’d need a little help please!

We do DTG printing, vinyl, rhinestone and we would like to start offering embroidery as well. We purchased (or about to purchase) the followings: New Tajima Neo2 - 1 head 15 needles, Wilcom Embroidery Studio E2, Hoopmaster Kit 15 cm. 

I am in trouble deciding about our ACCESSORIES STARTER KIT.

*Threads: *
1.) Madeira or Fufu’s?
2.) Poly or Rayon?
3.) 50-100 colors of 5500 yard cones but which colors?

*Needles:*
4.) Titanium sharp point and ball point, but which sizes and from which manufacturers?

*Bobbins:*
5.) Magna-Glide, Jumbo M, but do I need black too? Will the white show on dark garments?

*Stabilizers:* 
Here I am totally lost. We would mainly do golf shirts, t-shirts (left chest logos) and baseball caps.
6.) Cut away? Tear away? Water soluble? Toppings? What size? How heavy (thick)? Precut? 

*Machine setup:*
7.) How would you setup the 15 needles of the Tajima Neo? How many ballpoint/sharp point out of the 15 and what size?

*Hooping* *system*:
8.) Do we need the Hoopmaster “Two Size Kit: 12 cm AND 15 cm” or the 15 cm is enough?
9.) What is the best way of hooping caps? Is the Tajima Cap Frame OK or do we need any other hooping station for caps?

If you would have to decide about all this, WHAT WOULD YOU BUY as a starter kit?

Sorry about the totally newbie questions and thanks for the answers in advance.

Api


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

They usually give you a class. Some of the companies that sell them, have a class once a month. Normally two people can attend for the price of the Machine. 

Call your Salesman or go to another company that does offer it. SWF has a good machine, and that includes the training. If not, they can add it to the cost of the machine.


----------



## Grimm (Feb 3, 2011)

*Background: I work for a Sportswear company in Canada, we compete directly with Lids. The sportswear industry has changed a lot in recent years and for the past several years we've started our own in house clothing line, and supply our own caps for retail as well as doing custom no minimum jobs. The answer to a lot of these questions will be directly effected by what your planning to offer your customers and what niche your ultimately plan on targeting.

I also suggest your find a good supplier, that carries all the items you need, this will usually allow you to receive volume discounts dependent on your annual purchases.

Threads: *
1.) Madeira or Fufu’s?
I use Isacord 40 good all round thread fairly multi-use, suggested 70 - 80 nm needles
2.) Poly or Rayon? 
We use Poly for almost all of our jobs as we are a very generalized shop, seems to work well with most combination's of needles

Hirsch - Tajima Embroidery Equipment - MHM Screen Printing Equipment - Seit Textile Lasers - Pulse Embroidery Software

3.) 50-100 colors of 5500 yard cones but which colors?
When your just starting I would strongly suggest you select a palette of the colours your most likely to use on a frequent basis. Black, White, Scarlet, Royal Blue, Kelly Green, Yellow, A mid gold colour, a Brown, a Cardinal, a regular pink, and a hot pink (if you have female customers)

Also be aware of current fashions trends in the market, presently we're experiencing a 80 revival, with flourescent colours being extremely popular, as well as colours such as purple, and teals.

I also strongly suggest you start with maybe 20 colours. If you have a good (reliable) supplier, you can usually order same day, and receive next day. The reasoning behind this is that open cones of thread have a half life, the longer they are exposed to air and light can effect how well they embroider. 

Also be sure to get a true colour swatch from your supplier, my Isocord swatch is actual embroidery thread.
NEVER, NEVER trust a printed swatch (they are seldom correct)

(if your starting stay away from metallic threads until you've gotten used to the machine and software; it will cause you a lot of grief, and increase your costs through damaged items unless you test a lot, you have to adjust tension and other factors.)
 
*Needles:*
4.) Titanium sharp point and ball point, but which sizes and from which manufacturers?

For good all round multi-purpose needle, I suggest you start with a 75 nm ball point needle. For caps you can go up too a 80.

Check out the Groz Bechkert website they explain a lot of their needles and uses.

also 
 
*Bobbins:*
5.) Magna-Glide, Jumbo M, but do I need black too? Will the white show on dark garments?

I generally use white only, the neo can actually run single bobbins if you need other colours (its a pain in the ***, but for the frequency I use a colour other than white it comes in handy)
 
*Stabilizers:* 
Here I am totally lost. We would mainly do golf shirts, t-shirts (left chest logos) and baseball caps.
6.) Cut away? Tear away? Water soluble? Toppings? What size? How heavy (thick)? Precut? 

Really comes down to what your doing, I more often than not use a 1.5 ounce cut away, I generally buy 14" rolls and precut myself.

*Machine setup:*
7.) How would you setup the 15 needles of the Tajima Neo? How many ballpoint/sharp point out of the 15 and what size?

You will have 5 columns of 3 rows if your facing the machine, I generally put the colours I use most often at the outside of the 2nd and 3rd row, less frequent in the middle, colours I don't use all the time I generally put in the front row. (I know this sounds counter intuitive, but it allows your to hot swap the less frequent colours more easily without having to reach to the back of the machine all the time, and if your most used colours are on the outside of the 2nd and 3rd rows, as long as you have space around the machine they can easily be changed when they run out)

*Hooping* *system*:
8.) Do we need the Hoopmaster “Two Size Kit: 12 cm AND 15 cm” or the 15 cm is enough?
9.) What is the best way of hooping caps? Is the Tajima Cap Frame OK or do we need any other hooping station for caps?

Really depends on how handy you are. The hoop master is a really handy, and time saving device, that being said, if you've seen one up close and have a general knowledge of how to work with plastics or high density fiber board you can actually make one yourself very easily. look one up on a website, they aren't complex devices.

As for the cap frame it works well, and when you purchase the neo it will come with a hooping station. for the 280 deg front for the caps. For the backs and sides I usually just use the corner of a table and the flat 15cm hoop with cutaway backing

I strongly suggest you look at the Hirsch international website

Both these sites have good resources to check out that will answer a lot of your questions, especially since you know what you plan to do more that I. Just check the resource or education sections.

Classroom Training Manual

MadeiraMart - Welcome to MadeiraMart

Feel free to contact me if you have specific questions.

Good supplier in the states should be American and Eferd I believe they carry a good selection of everything, I deal with a canadian supplier.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

API - lots of questions that even if answer - would depend on individual preferences. I will point you towards an answer but I warn you that it is not all inclusive. See if you can follow what Paul mentioned above - some general classes at ISS, and lots of long hours.

*Threads: 
*1.) Madeira or Fufu’s? - 
2.) Poly or Rayon? -
3.) 50-100 colors of 5500 yard cones but which colors?
Madeira
Poly
A mixture - depends on your clients - but all of the primary colors and then shades of each - order the rest as needed

*Needles:*
4.) Titanium sharp point and ball point, but which sizes and from which manufacturers?
Titanium are not necessary - sharp more than ball but both needed - Ball for knits
You will use 75/11 more than any other but I have 90's and down to 60's (in sharp)

*Bobbins:*
5.) Magna-Glide, Jumbo M, but do I need black too? Will the white show on dark garments?
I use L's - I like magnetic sides- use both white and black - white will not show through if your tensions are correct - (on that note - you need a set of permanent markers for those times - timing are off and you need to color the threads to save the job.

*Stabilizers:* 
Here I am totally lost. We would mainly do golf shirts, t-shirts (left chest logos) and baseball caps.
6.) Cut away? Tear away? Water soluble? Toppings? What size? How heavy (thick)? Precut? 
Most are totally lost but wont admit it. More is better than less - you need all - cut-away more than the others - toppings for high nap stuff. I do use toppings sometimes on my knits to make them sit higher, but you will learn that as you go along.
 
*Machine setup:*
7.) How would you setup the 15 needles of the Tajima Neo? How many ballpoint/sharp point out of the 15 and what size? 
I start out all with 75/11 - as for colors - the ones you change the least - go towards the center - red, white, black.etc - specialty on the outer spaces - watch your metallics - they bunch - keep them close - less travel distance. I would start with sharp and switch ball as you needed. To me the color of thread is more important than needle - since the needle is right in front of you and less trouble than changing threads.

*Hooping* *system*:
8.) Do we need the Hoopmaster “Two Size Kit: 12 cm AND 15 cm” or the 15 cm is enough?
9.) What is the best way of hooping caps? Is the Tajima Cap Frame OK or do we need any other hooping station for caps?
Did not want to invest in the hoopmaster - thought I could better use the money - The Best investment one can make in embroidery -the best - ok maybe laser. You will use the 15 more than any - I use both 12-15-18 - 32&42 - as you get comfortable and start making money - get some quick hoops and ones that clamp for quick change.

I do not use any other hoop system for hats - get to know yours before you see if you need to get one of those other systems.

Hopes this helps.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Get the 5.5 x 5.5 mighty hoop (magnetic) from hoopmaster. It is hands down the easiest and fastest hooping solution in that size range.

-James


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Paul. The Tajima NEO comes with classroom training, webinar, videos, etc. Of course we will attend...


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow! This help is exactly what I am looking for. I learned a lot. Thank you very much!


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Great suggestion! Thank you, James. I checked out the mighty hoop today; watched the Youtube video too. It looks fantastic. We will definitely start with this one instead of the original Hoopmaster kit. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, I got a full set of Tajima hoops with my Toyota. I bought a hoopmaster kit for all of them and two mighty hoops 'to see if they really work'. My wife tried the Tajima hoops one time and asked me 'why did you get these? they are too hard to use'. She has pinched her fingers with the big mighty hoop a couple of times.

-James


----------



## GatorTots (Oct 13, 2009)

I second the suggestion of a Hoopmaster Mighty Hoop. It is AMAZING!! I use it to hoop everything from t-shirts to bags...what doesn't fit I use my Fast Frames and sticky stabilizer. 

I also have a NeoII and really like it. I use the titanium ball point needles and Magna Glide bobbins (just make sure to remove the spring from the metal bobbin holder before using a Magna Glide bobbin...I didn't at first, and I had loops in my threads as a result). 

My thread of choice is Madeira polyneon because I do a lot of infant items that will need to withstand heavy washing that rayon thread isn't designed for. 

For stabilizers, I ordered several types from allstitch supplies and tested which tearaway and cutaway I like best. I also keep some black tearaway since it works well for dark items. Their pre-cut sticky stabilizers are great for using with Fast Frames and items like shirt sleeves, small bags, etc. 

Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Guys, you are amazing. Thanks! 

Mighty Hoop is a "no brainer" and the Madeira thread is also a winner. Unfortunately we still have to sleep 8 times until our little Taji arrives.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you have a tax ID number, you can get an account directly with Madeira - helps to save a few bucks on thread, backing etc... I also get backing from colmanandcompany.com - their prices are pretty good and their points system lets you accumulate points to use towards the price of purchasing goods. I find their bobbins work very well in our SWF and our Brother 600's like them better than the Coats bobbins I was using and they are cheaper as well, what's not to like? 

My SWF came with a starter set of threads, most of them are still in the box they came in. Their color choices just weren't ones we've found a use for. The assortment of needles that came with the machine have worked very nicely so far. I keep 1 65/9 needle on the machine with 50 or 60 weight thread for doing fine lettering.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Try the PAS Embroidery store for Madeira thread, You can buy there for LESS than direct from Madeira and they give free shipping for orders over $100.

Be sure to file a TAX ID with them also for tax free purchases.

The PAS Store - Your One Stop Shop & One Stop Solution

-James


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

madeira 5500 poly and magniglide bobbins. 

the other supplies you will need a mix of to do various fabrics. we use titanium coated needles for everything. they last longer. 

good luck.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Guys, keep them coming! 

Yes, we have tax ID and today is the day when we set up our accounts with all the emb-suppliers. We are in the Tampa-bay area, so Colmanandcompany is close to us. We already use them for rhinestone supplies. 

ISS Orlando is next week; hopefully there will be some exclusive show promotion discounts for us...


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I bought my Hoopmaster and Mighty Hoops before ISS Long Beach. When I contacted them they said they already had the show specials available. You should give them a call now.

-James Leonard


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi,

I just checked the Mighty Hoop website and they have a sale now. The 5.5" fixture combo is $341. I just need a main station for $190 and we are good to go...


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

You should call them and ask them to confirm that you will NOT see lower prices at the show. A couple things I bought were not on sale on the website.

-James Leonard


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

I will. Thanks.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Madeira (PAS is a good place to purchase from)
2. Poly
3. If they don't offer a basic collect of various colors I would choose colors that are also available in 60 wt thread (see color cards)
4. 75/11 Ball point will work well for most applications but you may want some sharps 80/12 for hats. I would also have some 65/9 BP for small text.
5. ? Are you sure you need a jumbo M sized bobbin? The Neo 2 takes a L bobbin. White will work for most applications. If it shows on the garment side then you need to adjust your tensions. Black is nice when embroidering dark towels where the bobbin side is noticeable.
6. Cutaway, tearaway and solvy. I prefer a med/heavy cutaway for good stabilization. Some people like no-show backing for light-colored shirts. Rolls will be cheaper than pre-cut.
7. 14 75/11 BP and 1 65/9 BP for small text. A 65/9 needle used with 60wt thread really makes a difference when embroidering small tag lines on golf shirts. Use sharps when needed.
8. 15cm will be fine.
9. Tajima hat frame works fine.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you Jennifer, I will follow all your suggestions. You saved some money for me already; of course I need L bobbins. Taji arrives on Tuesday. I still have to sleep 3 times... 

Thanks again.


----------

